# Kidney Transplant/ Secondary Insurance Medicare



## howardi (May 20, 2009)

I just started entering Kidney/Liver Transplant physician professional charges and I was told  not to enter any Medicare or Medicaid, but  they did not say anything about Medicare as secondary insurance , do we still send office f/u after kidney transplant charges to primary commercial insurance?


----------

